# new RA title



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Wow - what a gorgeous picture  Congratulations! He looks so proud of himself


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Congratulations on your accomplishment. Jackson looks very proud of his big ribbon.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Really cool pic with the mantis<:

And mondo congrats on the new title - you two have been really busy and successful this year!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats to you both! What a very nice picture!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

congratulations! great photo!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Way To Go!!!!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Yay! Congratulations! Great picture. 

I have been seeing a ton of mantis's around here this year.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Congratulations and what a great photo.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Wonderful! That is a gorgeous picture!


----------



## Laurie Falter (Sep 26, 2011)

Congratulations! He looks so happy and proud!


----------

